# Why is Cork Bark so bloddy expensive?



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Just a thought. I payed £25.99 for a 18" piece of bark the other day for my chuckwalla! Its wood! so y is it so expensive?:devil:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

:devil:


Denis said:


> Just a thought. I payed £25.99 for a 18" piece of bark the other day for my chuckwalla! Its wood! so y is it so expensive?:devil:


 Because the Rep shops love ripping us off


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i got mine here i got to huge bits about 4 foot long by 1 foot wide 

www.camzoo.co.uk - Cork Bark

i orderd the top lot


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Denis said:


> Just a thought. I payed £25.99 for a 18" piece of bark the other day for my chuckwalla! Its wood! so y is it so expensive?:devil:


 
because it has to be taken off the tree, shipped, steralised, sold to a wholesaler and then to a reptile shop. Then a 'reptile' label is stuck on to bump the price up, finally the shop has staff / rent / overheads to pay and have to bump the price up even further to make a profit.

You're best looking for it in other places, garden centres etc


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

and i think it takes absolutely AGES for the tree to grow one layer of cork bark

saying that was in a pet shop the other day and got a bargain piece £15:2thumb:
seen a piece half the size in another shop for £35:whip:

just because it had been in the shop a while


----------

